# Sherwin Williams Pro Show



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Went to the Sherwin Williams Pro Show Today @ the A La Carte Pavilion in Tampa. Got some amazing deals on sundries. Bought cases & cases of plastic,tape,caulk,rollers,brushes,etc...
Also bought a brand new Graco 400 for $1,000. They threw in extra hose,extension wand,10 tips,gun.
Graco rep gave me a new pro shot 2 for free for turning in the 2 old ones we had!!
And another pressure washer. mi t m 4000 psi,300 ft of no mark hose,extension wand,gun,tips,shut off valve and surface cleaner for $1,200


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

That's some pretty good deals. I used to go to our local pro show but rarely found deals like you did. I would get a few freebies in the goodie bag but that wasn't enough to keep me going to them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use allot of 3M 99 plastic. Picked that up for a little over $10 a roll case price. My price is usually around $14


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Must say I really enjoy the pro shows. Went to the one in Orlando a few weeks ago but if I had known about the one in Tampa I would have went. Really enjoyed talking to other painters and the company reps, and looking at the new products. We are a couple hours from Orlando SW had a charter bus for us, so it was pretty cool.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

The more I see pricing on here..I feel better about mine....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> The more I see pricing on here..I feel better about mine....


I hope your OSB pricing helps you sleep at night...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Through it out there Rich?? Lets see some pricing. I truly doubt you are beating any of those I just threw out


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you ask about tinting?


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Through it out there Rich?? Lets see some pricing. I truly doubt you are beating any of those I just threw out


Guessing he will be using his Certa Pro prices to compare with your SW Show prices. :blink:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Went to the Sherwin Williams Pro Show Today @ the A La Carte Pavilion in Tampa. Got some amazing deals on sundries. Bought cases & cases of plastic,tape,caulk,rollers,brushes,etc...
> Also bought a brand new Graco 400 for $1,000. They threw in extra hose,extension wand,10 tips,gun.
> Graco rep gave me a new pro shot 2 for free for turning in the 2 old ones we had!!
> And another pressure washer. mi t m 4000 psi,300 ft of no mark hose,extension wand,gun,tips,shut off valve and surface cleaner for $1,200


I wish my boss was as smart to get when the gettins good


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

And all this time I thought Sundries was some sort of ice cream........


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

paintball head said:


> Guessing he will be using his Certa Pro prices to compare with your SW Show prices. :blink:


Those are his prices. I mentioned to him the other day in a Ben Moore thread when he complained how expensive it was that his SWP prices are unique in being very low for a contractor like him.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> The more I see pricing on here..I feel better about mine....


Same here.Lots of guys here overpay for paint or sundries by actually a lot! Fight for your price!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Through it out there Rich?? Lets see some pricing. I truly doubt you are beating any of those I just threw out


Up here 3m plastic retails for 13-14....so I know I'm not paying that....I have a friend I went to school with who is an assistant at sherwin and gives me 30% off all my sundries...if I go to her store...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Those are his prices. I mentioned to him the other day in a Ben Moore thread when he complained how expensive it was that his SWP prices are unique in being very low for a contractor like him.


And yes...I told my store three years ago.."you either match certa pro prices on my account and you can get the sale/commision or you can ring me up under certa pro and get nothing" what do you think they said...give some one an offer they can't refuse or put them in a place they don't want too be.....it works....

When I started for certa I was getting woodscapes for $18.99..now $21.50 and super paint flat is like 22 something I think..but I use a lot of a100 which I get for $18 something. ...only one I think I get shafted on is promar but like I said I'm using sher scrub cuse its way cheaper like 12 or 14


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That 3m 99 retails for $17 and change here


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyone here specs Super Paint for exteriors. I don't think I could get by with A-100. I used to price a good,better,best. Big waste of my time. Everyone wanted better


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Wish I could have gone...

Have two exteriors going and did a roof today. Burned almost an entire tank of diesel. 

You guys get some insane prices. This noob has a ceder project next week and I'm fighting with the guy over using home depot ****.

HD **** provides a 25 year warranty and woodscapes is only 8.
HD **** is 36.95 per gallon - WS is 47.95 and with my huge noob contractors discount they quoted me at 37 and change per.. 

I charge the homeowners the retail price. They don't get my discount.

:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have always liked woodscapes, but ACE acrylic stain is a much better product and is only $22.99 gallon retail

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1272249&cp=2568443.2568447.2624971.1305440.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I have always liked woodscapes, but ACE acrylic stain is a much better product and is only $22.99 gallon retail
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1272249&cp=2568443.2568447.2624971.1305440.


I agree!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Never in my life woild I buy paint from ace or home depot....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProShow a few years ago was the first place I ever got to demo a 395 Finish Pro. I don't always make it to them anymore, but locally I know contractors who get good deals (and food) at them. 

We are cold weather torture testing exterior Duration this fall.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

queefer said:


> And all this time I thought Sundries was some sort of ice cream........


Jeepers queefer!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> Never in my life woild I buy paint from ace or home depot....


I use to have that same stinkin thinkin!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I have always liked woodscapes, but ACE acrylic stain is a much better product and is only $22.99 gallon retail
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1272249&cp=2568443.2568447.2624971.1305440.


Ace hardware is better?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> Ace hardware is better?


It's the place!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Arbor coat is way better stain than either of those, sikkens srd also a solid performer


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ridesarize said:


> Arbor coat is way better stain than either of those, sikkens srd also a solid performer


And twice as expensive. ....it should be..


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's the place!


Never would I buy paint there....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> Never would I buy paint there....


I get my Natura there.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> And twice as expensive. ....it should be..


But isn't your customer paying not you? In that case you are saying you are knowingly using an inferior product just because it's cheaper. Your words not mine.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> But isn't your customer paying not you? In that case you are saying you are knowingly using an inferior product just because it's cheaper. Your words not mine.


Exactly. ...I'm using a decent..affordable product....my clients don't pay for the best products....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> .my clients don't pay for the best products....


You can do it, we can help!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> You can do it, we can help!


Please stop that.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

There is no helping a lot of these people...there not top dollar clients and you have to treat them accordingly


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Exactly. ...I'm using a decent..affordable product....my clients don't pay for the best products....


:lol:

And it appears they don't get what they don't pay for

:lol:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> :lol:
> 
> And it appears they don't get what they don't pay for
> 
> :lol:


They get what they pay for...your right


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We are *cold weather torture testing* exterior Duration this fall.


What, exactly, does that involve?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dan-o said:


> What, exactly, does that involve?


Go to his website for more details!


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Spoke with my rep today and he showed me some love:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

She's gonna be soakin' with woodscapes next week...

Tom


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

dan-o said:


> What, exactly, does that involve?


Probably means there painting in 22 degree weather with snow on the ground and ice frozen on certain areas of the house like were the other day...

Except were using super spec...a100..and super paint.....

What better way to end the year then using up all your left over white paint on a barn....

And I think we have some hallman lindsay paint....diffrent company on each side...lol..lets see who the best is.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Ace hardware is better?


In my opinion yes. Grab a gallon of white and test it out. 

I use solid acrylic to prime new pressure treated. Works so much better than any primer I have used.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> In my opinion yes. Grab a gallon of white and test it out.
> 
> I use solid acrylic to prime new pressure treated. Works so much better than any primer I have used.


I find it hard to believe that ace hardware can produce better paint then the world leading paint company...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We just rotated stock today. Interesting to see the changes in our usage.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I find it hard to believe that ace hardware can produce better paint then the world leading paint company...


Actually its more like akzonobel, ppg, swp respectively. Why do you find it hard to believe they could have a better product? 

For the record if staining with bright colors I would probably suggest the homeowners use Arborcoat for its superior color fastness.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Actually its more like akzonobel, ppg, swp respectively. Why do you find it hard to believe they could have a better product?
> 
> For the record if staining with bright colors I would probably suggest the homeowners use Arborcoat for its superior color fastness.


Okay, I have no idea what the first one is....and there is no way ppg is better.....and arborcoat should be better....its almost twice as exspensive....I dont care for bm...I think if they ever want to be great they need to make ridiculous changes...there exspensive and over rated.... there not much better than sherwin..if at all on some products...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I used the ace solid alkyd fortified and was quite impressed.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Another opportunity to continue this epic derail... I have used a number of ACE paints, and they are quite good. Their alkyd porch and floor paint is flat out indestructible. I used it on a client's risers and treads (and some floor areas) 6 years ago and it looks like I painted it about 6 months ago. High traffic, almost commercial conditions (4 teenage boys in the boonies).

There is nothing for $30 a gallon that performs like that.


----------



## Bresson (Dec 7, 2017)

I know this is a really old thread, but this year I've been offered a Titan 1040, a 440, 10 free tips, and an extra Titan rx pro gun and hose for just under $3,000. Anyone have any thoughts? Would I be insane to turn it down?


----------

